# *** Shrove Tuesday Today ***



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
*Pancake Recipe*

Equal quantities of plain white flour, eggs and milk. Whisk eggs and flour to form a paste, add milk gradually and continue to whisk until a smooth consistency and add a pinch of salt.

Pre heat a non stick frying pan with just enough oil to cover base of pan. Pour in small quantity of mixture and swirl pan to cover the whole base. Use a spatchelor to continually loosen the pancake from the edges of the pan whilst occasionally shaking the pan.

Once the pancake begins to slide it's ready to turn or flip, to flip the pancake make sure you hold the pan at a 45 degree angle away from you to avoid spitting oil.

Once the pancake is cooked on both sides place on a plate, add a sprinkling of sugar, drizzle of lemon juice, fold the pancake over and grate on some lemon zest and dust with icing sugar or for pancakes as dessert.

Melt some plain chocolate with water, sugar and butter and add a touch of vanilla essence. pour small amount of mixture in the middle of the pancake, fold and serve with a healthy spoonful of ice cream and dust with icing sugar.

Thanks to The Habit Restaurant and Bar in Bridgnorth & Beacon Radio!

​


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Thanks Dizzi - my mouth is watering! 

Does anyone know how to make those cake sort of pancakes - the thicker ones that are like sponge? 

I cant wait until tonight to have some - i havent looked forward to food in aaaages!

xx*


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

You mean Scotch pancakes Sparkles I've found a recipe and I think I will try it.

http://www.waitrose.com/recipe/Scotch_Pancakes.aspx

I'm doing savoury pancakes with button mushrooms cooked in brandy and cream . 
yum

Chucky egg
/links


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

I know them as Drop scones- my auntie used to make them for me all the time! 

Dh Mam makes Scotch pancakes! think i am gonna get her to make me some of them tomorrow as eaten 3 normal pancakes already!

xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I love panckaes in all shapes and sizes. 

I had mine tonight, with lemon and sugar and a bit of maple syrup. Boring I know but that's just how I like them. 

What's you favourite topping? 

C~x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

we had ours just now dh had lemon n sugar i was very bad and had home made pear n rasperry crumble inside mine  they were scrummy dont want to even think of calorie count !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Without the topping they're actually not too bad - flour, eggs, milk. In fact, very high protien so probably a good food for anyone having IVF... it's all the crap we put on them that spoils it!  

C~x


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

*Chucky - thanks so much for that link. I never knew they were called scotch pancakes (but ive heard of them )

I had lemon and sugar on mine, i have that every time, i love it!

DH had chocolate, banana and syrup on his. The . They were nice though 

Might have some tonight - scotch ones *


----------

